# HashSet mit mehreren Werten (LottoAufgabe)



## Wurzelsepp (22. Dez 2003)

Hallo!
Ich muss eine Lottoaufgabe machen mit HashSet!
Die Zahlen werden über die Tastatur eingelesen und in einem HashSet gespeichert. Soweit nicht schwer.
Wie stelle ich es aber an für den nächsten Mitspieler (bekommt eine ID) ein neues HashSet zu machen, wo wieder sechs Zahlen gespeichert werden ? HashSet test = new HashSet(); Da kann ich das 'test' doch nicht immer ändern. Oder brauche ich das gar nicht?
Habe noch zwei Methoden : HashSet und HashGet zur Verfügung.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## bummerland (22. Dez 2003)

erstelle dir doch ein array aus mehreren hashsets.


----------



## Samurider (22. Dez 2003)

Oder eine Liste, da musst du dir keine Gedanken über die Anzahl der Spieler machen.


----------



## Wurzelsepp (23. Dez 2003)

danke für die schnellen Antworten!


----------

